# Task Manager disabled + No run command + No folder option



## ridhiv (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi all,

1. My PC is infected from virus, whenever i shut it down , it always run lsass.exe file.
2 It displays the message that task manager has been disabled by the administrator, but i am the administrator and i have not disabled anything.
3. There is no run command in the startup menu.
4. Folder option is also disabled


I am in big problem .... please help me to resolve this problem.................


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. Please do not duplicate post, reply to this thread:

http://forums.techguy.org/malware-removal-hijackthis-logs/609778-task-manager-disabled-no-run.html


----------

